# overdue Lennox's pics



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

I have not posted any his pictures for a while so i thought it's about time to put some of his recent pictures...

-n


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

some more...


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Handsome big boy!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Awd he is a stunning boy!

If I pay for it will you let me clone him?


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Awd he is a stunning boy!
> 
> If I pay for it will you let me clone him?


Haha... maybe...

By the way, good to hear that you guys are doing ok and Bolo seems to be recovering well. (I PMed you after I read the thread about the accident)

-n



Jen D said:


> Handsome big boy!


Thanks Jen D!


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh.My.Gosh. He is sooooo gorgeous! I just want to give him a big hug, that face is totally irresistable !!!!!


----------



## tippi (Oct 24, 2008)

please please please can i have a clone too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
a face to die for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

He's looking awesome Naoki!! How much does the Stud weigh now? Do ya know? He's getting those big boy wrinkles....our boys are growing up  What happened to our babies??? 
Thanks for the pics--glad to see he's doing well.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pics Naoki! I just love how shiny and glossy his coat is. gorgeous!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG...what a face (the second one). He looks like he's thinking..."hmm, think I can eat the camera before he takes another one? I was sleeping so good". He is very handsome. How old and how big is he now?


----------



## Ilovemypit (Oct 20, 2007)

I luv Lennox's face..nice pictures  cant wait to see more


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

What a handsome guy


----------



## Malorey (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh wow! Beautiful! That first shot is amazing!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

K8IE said:


> Oh.My.Gosh. He is sooooo gorgeous! I just want to give him a big hug, that face is totally irresistable !!!!!



Thanks K8IE.



tippi said:


> please please please can i have a clone too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> a face to die for!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmm...Maybe...



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> He's looking awesome Naoki!! How much does the Stud weigh now? Do ya know? He's getting those big boy wrinkles....our boys are growing up  What happened to our babies???
> Thanks for the pics--glad to see he's doing well.



Thanks Chrissy. He weighs 137.4 LBs now. (We just took him to the vet's office for weigh-in today)
Yep, our boys are growing up. My boy is not so growing much mentally though. He still behaves like a big baby.



volleyballgk said:


> Great pics Naoki! I just love how shiny and glossy his coat is. gorgeous!


Thanks Kristen. How is your bigger boy Payton doing? Is he still getting bigger?



alphadoginthehouse said:


> OMG...what a face (the second one). He looks like he's thinking..."hmm, think I can eat the camera before he takes another one? I was sleeping so good". He is very handsome. How old and how big is he now?



Thanks A-dog. He just turned 14 months old. He weighs 137.4 LBs now.



Ilovemypit said:


> I luv Lennox's face..nice pictures  cant wait to see more



Thanks. I'll try to post his pics more often.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

allison said:


> What a handsome guy


Thanks, Allison. He's just a big goofy, drooly dude.



Malorey said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful! That first shot is amazing!


Thanks, Malorey.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

naoki, he's stunning. gorgeous coat!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow..what a sweeeeeet looking boy. I just love HIM! Dont go so long without posting pics of him..i may have withdrawels now


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He's so handsome and has SUCH a beautiful coat! 

Don't wait so long to share some pics next time!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

You took NICE photos! He seems to be very photographic


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

naoki said:


> Thanks A-dog. *He just turned 14 months old. He weighs 137.4 LBs now*.
> 
> Thanks. *I'll try to post his pics more often.*


WHAT?! Only 137?! HE LOOKS SOOOO MUCH HUGERRRR! (I know not even a word, but his hotness makes me make up words!) LOL! I cannot believe that he is only 137... he is going to be a big boy!!! LoL... I say this cuz Callahan weighs 136... but looks sooo much smaller than your studly ham! hehe Guess weight distributes differently huh?! LoL My boy is a tall lanky teenager haha! He needs to grow into his studly-ness.

And YES PLEASE DO!!! Post more pics of him... I am in love!









Thanks for posting! Cant wait to see what he looks like fully matured and grown!
Nessa


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

digits mama said:


> Wow..what a sweeeeeet looking boy. I just love HIM! Dont go so long without posting pics of him..i may have withdrawels now


I have to second digits statement. He looks like a big ole baby who wouldn't hurt a fly. But quite handsome and distinguished looking. As for his mental state, he is, after all, a guy, and they take so much longer to mature!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

naoki said:


>


Naoki,Lennox has turned into one handsome looking Tosa!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Super adorable! He's turning out handsome. You certainly need to post more pics.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> naoki, he's stunning. gorgeous coat!!!


Thanks, Mac'NRoe. Yep. Fortunately, his coat is still looking good. I don't really do anything special for the coat though. Just brushing few times a week and feeding him the same food and supplements. That's about it.



digits mama said:


> Wow..what a sweeeeeet looking boy. I just love HIM! Dont go so long without posting pics of him..i may have withdrawels now



Thanks Dogitsmama. Yes, he's still a boy... I wonder when he'll become a "Man"...


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Lennox is simply awesome to look at.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> He's so handsome and has SUCH a beautiful coat!
> 
> Don't wait so long to share some pics next time!


Thanks Mdawn. How's Uallis doing?



MoonStr80 said:


> You took NICE photos! He seems to be very photographic


Thanks Moonstr80. Is he photogenic? Really? He's just a big goofball, drooly machine.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> WHAT?! Only 137?! HE LOOKS SOOOO MUCH HUGERRRR! (I know not even a word, but his hotness makes me make up words!) LOL! I cannot believe that he is only 137... he is going to be a big boy!!! LoL... I say this cuz Callahan weighs 136... but looks sooo much smaller than your studly ham! hehe Guess weight distributes differently huh?! LoL My boy is a tall lanky teenager haha! He needs to grow into his studly-ness.
> 
> And YES PLEASE DO!!! Post more pics of him... I am in love!
> 
> ...


Yep, he is only 137! He's not that big. He's not tall (i don't know how tall he is now. I'll have to check that later). He's a very stocky dude. (My wife thinks he's getting a bit taller but I think he's not any taller than before)
I think he'll be around 140 eventually. 

Callahan is certainly a tall boy. All danes (especially males) get real tall by the time they are 14~16 months old.



alphadoginthehouse said:


> I have to second digits statement. He looks like a big ole baby who wouldn't hurt a fly. But quite handsome and distinguished looking. As for his mental state, he is, after all, a guy, and they take so much longer to mature!


Yep, he's a biggest chicken I've ever seen in my life! I hope he'll change and be a bit stronger (mentally)...



Mr Pooch said:


> Naoki,Lennox has turned into one handsome looking Tosa!



Thanks Dom. I don't think he'll get as big as Aslan but he'll end up around 140, I guess. I think 130~150 is a good size for a male Tosa.



Spicy1_VV said:


> Super adorable! He's turning out handsome. You certainly need to post more pics.


Thanks Spicy. Ok, I'll post more pics!



Stitch said:


> Lennox is simply awesome to look at.


Thanks Stitch.


----------

